#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 幼化吧~，狼狼朋友們XD

## 月光雪貂

大家好~，我是月光雪貂，花了好一段時間終於把這個主題做出來了，痾...，從上上禮拜就開始思考了XD，那時候剛考完試，因為幾天沒練習畫狼了，突然發現我根本畫不出來，當下快哭出來了QQ，之後我靜下心練習，但還是不斷走樣，之後去跟朋友借了獸設來練習，但是這樣不好玩，反正我喜歡畫小狼嘛，如果我把大家畫成幼崽會怎麼樣呢XD，不過也因為這中間發生了一些事情，丙檢啊，大學參訪啊，之類的，所以拖到現在(是說為何每次文跟圖的比例好像都不太對..

用完成的順序來排，第一個是小月狼~，這是照他之前畫的圖來修改的，因為剛考完試就開始畫，也是畫得最辛苦的一個。



一開始真的畫得有點痛苦，一直歪掉，形狀不對，好不容易才生出一隻QQ，雖然跟原圖真的差了許多，但是我把特徵都詮釋出來了，不過還是有需要改就是了...



再來是我之前幫火焰狼畫的頭像，火焰狼你說你有自創獸設，有沒有興趣讓我在畫一張，怕我毀掉的話就算了，我的圖是沒有品質保證的XD



對不起...，比例不小心調錯了...，但是再次驗證了我的品質無保證這句話XD，不過為了畫火焰紋身也是花了很多時間啊，而且比例的問題還是在畫完紋身才發現(反應超慢



再來是我們的狼王~，狼王的圖通常都是有威嚴和霸氣的形象，但是我就是畫不出來啊XD，不過畫起來還滿簡單的，只是毛該怎麼翹也是一門學問呢...



要畫狼王真的壓力非常大，我怕的不是狼王生氣，狼王的個性很好很有耐心呢~，我怕我這畫技被眾獸抨擊啊。有點可怕...



最後是唯一的獸人峰峰，其實看到你的獸設我真的很興奮，但是要畫的時候卻是一片空白啊，圖已經快被其他三隻站滿了，不能畫太大，所以項鍊的部分真的有點考驗我的視力，畫得不好請見諒...



我覺得不行，我覺得畫得很普通，重點是我不知道手要幹嘛，就給它加上一支筆XD



我覺得比以前進步的地方在於每一隻都有他的特色，並不是像之前一樣每隻都長得差不多，但是畫風還是很簡陋啊...，還是希望各位會喜歡，最好的情況是沒事，最糟的情況是被圍毆XD，希望各位能給予一些建議，要我畫的話也可以留言告訴我，但是依然沒有品質保證，而且應該也沒獸會放心給我畫XD

----------


## GF

不會被圍毆啦！大家都是慢慢、慢慢才爬上來的！而且雪貂是真的有在進步，我看得到哦 :penguin_em31: 
至於建議...這次就是頭部的部分了吧，角度可以變化，右、左前側面固然是最能凸顯角色面部五官的角度，但多一點變化會讓你的作品更精采喔！你的線條相當乾淨明瞭，繼續加油，未來的某天一定會成為很厲害的繪者的 :penguin_em05:

----------


## 月光雪貂

好的，謝謝GF的建議和鼓勵，其實我覺得攝影能力也是一個問題XD，而且你說得沒錯~，所以我很喜歡畫這個角度，還有因為常常畫歪，所以我很害怕畫正面，側面的話有時候會畫一下，只是不熟練，而背面倒是沒試過，因為平常不會用到XD

我會繼續加油，希望哪一天能畫得和你一樣好~

----------


## 峰峰

首先感謝月光雪貂願意試著畫我的獸設(大大感謝 :jcdragon-spin1: 
而且畫得很可愛，很喜歡呢(覺得手空空，可以放食物 :jcdragon-eat: (吃貨XD)
我覺得可以，很有小狼的味道
然後我給一個好的情況(友好的 :jcdragon-pounce: )
個獸覺得雪貂畫風簡單明瞭，會有舒適感呀
希望以後還能被你拿去畫畫練習呢
(即使你現在在聊天室，打這些讓你害羞 :jcdragon-pu: )

----------


## 月光雪貂

痾...，好喔，雖然你在聊天室但我還是要回覆你XD

也謝謝你能借我獸設和鼓勵，我也很樂意在沒靈感的時候抓你的獸設來畫XD，如果你要畫我的話也沒意見，希望以後也能繼續互相分享做品，能一起當獸繪師~

最後，很期待你發新主題，加油!~

----------


## 火狼

同意GF
雪貂的線條真的很乾淨呢
還有雪貂很適合話萌版的獸
萌萌的畫風搭配幼獸那真是再適合不過了

建議的話
個狼覺得其實脖子的部分可以再明顯一點
敝狼淺見，參考即可

----------


## 月光雪貂

謝謝火狼~，因為我真的很喜歡在網路上找一些萌萌的圖，所以一直想畫這種風格，也剛好藉著這次機會還練習畫技，但還是有待加強就是了。

我覺得火狼給的建意非常好，因為我也覺得從頸部到身體的部分有點怪，但是又不知道哪裡怪，還好你終於點醒我了XD

謝謝你的建議和鼓勵，之後我也會繼續加油的!~

----------


## 狼王白牙

其他獸說得沒錯，雪貂的確潛力無窮  真的有在進步
毛茸茸肥嘟嘟 : 3  大眼睛亮晶晶  很有特色啊
(可以用圓滾滾的身材壓制小狼) : 3

可愛風也是一種風格 : 33

真的感謝雪貂  最近樂園多了雪貂變得很熱鬧喔
大家一起吱吱叫吧 : 3

----------


## 月光雪貂

謝謝狼王，我真的很喜歡這種畫風，但還有許多地方是需要改進的，當初會用這種畫風也是因為在狼樂上很少有獸畫幼獸，只好自己畫啦XD

不過樂園會變得熱鬧應該不是因為多了我，而是因為大家都對獸抱有熱忱，再說，大家能在狼樂上相聚，一切都得歸功給狼王您啊，如果您沒有創辦狼樂，也不會有今天的我，也希望狼樂以後能變得比以往更加熱鬧，嗷嗚嗚嗚~ :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 小月狼

其實和原圖沒有差這麼多
畫得也很可愛
特別是眼睛
水汪汪的
cute cute  :wuf_e_howl:

----------


## 0阿努比斯0

说真的画的很可爱啊，也有很大的上升空间呢 :jcdragon-eat: ，比如尝试一些不同的动作或许会更加生动。（想起了我画的幼兽们真实惨不忍睹平时也该画画了 :jcdragon-@@: ）

----------


## 月光雪貂

to小月狼:

謝謝小月狼，其實我會說差很多是因為我把整個表情和動作都換了，不過你能喜歡我很開心~

是說我很喜歡你的這個設定，以後有機會應該會再畫幾次XD



to0阿努比斯0:

謝謝阿努比斯~，我知道，我還有很多需要加強的地方，當初會選擇用同樣的動作其實只是為了減少構想的時間，畢竟只是練習，不過之後可以來試試不同角度和動作，想被我畫成幼狼嗎XD(X

其實我有點想看阿努比斯畫的幼獸XD，每隻獸都有自己擅長的畫風，也可能阿努比斯就是擅長畫成獸，所以就算畫不好也不用太擔心，我們都各有所長~

----------

